
SecureAppy: An encrypted app for families to store passwords, photos and more - daniel_sushil
https://www.secureappy.com/
======
daniel_sushil
I would love to get some feedback!

------
deca6cda37d0
Where are your servers located?

Why do you use your own servers instead of for example CloudKit?

How do you make money?

Is unlimited storage really unlimited? If I upload 2 TB of pictures that’s
fine?

Are you iOS only or also available on other platforms?

If iOS only, why do you use an android design pattern (floating + button) and
not conform to platform standards?

I guess your privacy policy is not finished yet. It’s lacks details to conform
to gdpr and ccpa.

~~~
daniel_sushil
Thanks for taking the time deca6cda37d0!

Where are your servers located? We use AWS and the servers are currently
located in the US-east.

Why do you use your own servers instead of for example CloudKit? The stuff you
save on the app is encrypted and only stored on your phone and not on our
servers. Your encrypted saved data is then backed up to your iCloud account
automatically if your have iCloud backups turned on. When you share, we use
end-to-end encryption to protect your data so our servers are only used as a
transmission medium of your encrypted data to the recipient which is where the
data gets decrypted.

How do you make money? If people love SecureAppy enough, we are hoping to push
out some pro features later on. Our hope is that the pro version can be used
by more heavy users while the free version can be used by common users. So we
can only determine a pro version later on based on usage of the app and what
features we add later on can be considered pro.

Is unlimited storage really unlimited? If I upload 2 TB of pictures that’s
fine? Since we store your data only on your phone, it never comes to our
servers. Like I mentioned above, we only use our servers for transmission of
encrypted content when sharing.. similar to WhatsApp. By "unlimited", we just
mean that we don't set any limits on the amount of things you store or share
via the app.

Are you iOS only or also available on other platforms? It is currently iOS
only. But we are actively building the android version as we speak!

If iOS only, why do you use an android design pattern (floating + button) and
not conform to platform standards? We have tried to use iOS standards wherever
possible. There may be some elements like floating buttons that are mainly
android. But they seem to be more common now in iOS as well so we felt okay
using those in iOS.

I guess your privacy policy is not finished yet. It’s lacks details to conform
to gdpr and ccpa. Thanks for pointing this out! We will definitely take an
other look at this!

